# Episode 2 of my podcast "The Truth"



## ReformedWretch (Jul 14, 2006)

*Episode 2 of my podcast \"The Truth\"*

Is up at my site Dont Lie To Kids.Net in case anyone would be interested.

[Edited on 7-14-2006 by houseparent]


----------



## Richard King (Jul 15, 2006)

Today I saw a tshirt that said something like:


Most superheros were raised by foster parents!


I thought - Adam Leavelle needs one of those shirts.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 22, 2006)

Episode 3 is up!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 29, 2006)

Check out this weeks Podcast at www.dontlietokids.net

Click on the big red square button to listen! 

Episode 4 includes:


-The "Super Staff" of the week:

The Old and The New!


-The "Villain" of the week

The Entitled!


-What's Hot and What's Not in Residential Childcare

Discussion or Anger
Rewards or Fear
Personalizing or not
Inconvenience or Convenient
Outside your bubble

Thanks all, and God bless!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 29, 2006)

It was brought to my attention that episode 4 had not been working. I fixed the problem and you can now listen to this episode!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 6, 2006)

Episode 5 is up!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 6, 2006)

I belong to two podcasting sites. The cool thing about these sites are the MANY podcasts available. If you join these sites (for FREE) there are hundreds (maybe thousands) of podcasts on many different subjects. Some are very entertaining and informatitive!

Check out the Truth (and other podcasts) here:

Podcast Pickle

http://www.podcastpickle.com/casts/15694

Popcurrent:

http://popcurrent.com/entries/dont_lie_to_kids

Both sites have online players so you don't have to download anything! I could also use the hits at both sites. They are fun and easy to use as well.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 13, 2006)

Episode 6 is uploading as I type this, check for it in just a few moments!

Super Staff of the week: Those who don´t believe everything they hear!

Villain of the week: LIARS!

What´s Hot and What´s Not:

-Doing Extra or Just what you must

-Change kids through positives or demands?

-Appreciation or expectations

-Adults are never wrong or kids are sometimes right


[Edited on 8-13-2006 by houseparent]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 28, 2006)

Large Red Square Button takes you to this weeks episode at http://www.dontlietokids.net

This week we go off format just this once so Adam can bring you the story of:

"Why we're called "Don't Lie To Kids" and "The Truth"

I've recieved numerous e-mails asking me this so I've taken this week to answer in detail! Also, learn why I needed a week off last week!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 9, 2006)

This week Adam appeals to his audience in hope of spreading his message and getting his mission across to all who listen! Find out why Adam does what he does, the way that he does it!

EPISODE 8 available at http://www.dontlietokids.net

Scroll down until you see the large, square, red button and click on it to go to "The Truth" podcast!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 25, 2006)

Episode 9 is up!

Episode 9 Features:

Super Staff: A Man From Maryland nick-named Obi-Wan

The S.C.S. Award: Fans Of Institutional Living

Hot or Not including:

Step by step or Immediate Change

Decreasing or increasing stress

Better than normal or Perfection

Someone to talk to or Trust no one

Happy for success or suspicious of it


A Thank You Letter Is Read

A Birthday Wish


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 14, 2006)

Episode 10 is up! I've reached double digits 

I also have a new BLOG posted as well.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 31, 2006)

Episode 11 is up!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 27, 2006)

Episode 2 of "The Christian Truth" posted over At DON'T LIE TO KIDS.NET. As always, click the red square button to go to the podcast page. If you want to download and save it just right click on the link (after you press the red button) and chose "save target as".

Hope you enjoy it!

-Adam


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 9, 2006)

Episode 12 now up At DON'T LIE TO KIDS.NET As always, click the red square button to go to the podcast page. If you want to download and save it just right click on the link (after you press the red button) and chose "save target as".

Hope you enjoy it-it's all on Consistency in residential childcare.


----------

